# CDC's CFS Treatment Options - Coping and Managing



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I guess the CDC has been working on updating their CFS webpages. I can't vouch for them, as I haven't investigated them yet, but thought I'd share the link. It was posted to Co-Cure:***********************************CDC's CFS Treatment Options - Coping and ManagingSource: http://www.cdc.gov/cfs/cfstreatment.htmTreatment OptionsOn this page: * Introduction * Coping with CFS o Common Difficulties o Professional Counseling o Cognitive Behavioral Therapy (CBT) o Alternative Therapies o Support Groups o Recent Articles * Managing Activity and Exercise o Avoiding Extremes o Developing an Exercise Program o Severely Ill Patients


----------

